# Do all Sig ops land, do SQ?



## CEhopeful (22 Mar 2006)

I Was wondering, I go to Basic in May, and will be a sig op land, afterwards, will I go to SQ after basic? 

cheers


----------



## Hoover (23 Mar 2006)

Yes, because you can't go to Kingston without your SQ and 404s. So you get to carry around green shit and a shoota for 7 weeks up in Meaford then do a couple weeks of driving around in green trucks. Fluck they pay you for this shit. Don't listen to the rumours, Meaford is great, I know a bunch of the instructors up there. Nothing but SQ and DP1 Infantry going on up there, Owen Sound is a hoot. The only place where women get a choice, but travel in packs or wake up with crunched bones and black eyes an ting. No fun.

Im loosing the plot..... you'll love it. Weapons and ammo out the arse and when you get tired of that they throw artysims and t-flashes at you for fun.

Take 'er easy, see ya down the road.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (24 Mar 2006)

Just to clarify a few things, Meaford is an alright training centre, land wise. It is much better than Farnham in St.Jean. The mess in Meaford tho is terrible. Your 2 meals choices are deep fried or deep fried.

Owen Sound is definitely not a hoot. You get kicked out of the bars after 2 drinks just for being military, all the girls are fat and dirty and have herpes and 2 kids. There are like 2 bars and they are both crap. Not to mention that the entire town of Owen Sound pretty much hates military personnelle.


----------



## Hoover (24 Mar 2006)

Dudio if you don't like it join the air force! I loved it. The military paid me to dangle out of helicopters and live in cremate temperature tents for 7 weeks. My trade is red flagged, I can't transfer out of it because numbers are too low but if I could I would be infantry in a heartbeat. Rather the 8 pointed star of death than a nake dudio dancing on my head to be honest. 4 years and I'll be back to Meaford for DP1.

Can't agree about the women, some smokin' hot ones. 

The mess.. never tasted better food myself !! Honest.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (24 Mar 2006)

Brush up on your reading skills cause I never once stated that I didnt like the training.

Youre wack if you thought the mess food was good. Either that or you just like everything deep fried and with the same disgusting after taste.

Owen Sound  girls smokin? Nah you musta been smokin some of the ole cannabis cause owen sound girls are ditch pigs. Or youre just a pig yourself and you have no standards!

HooAH


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (24 Mar 2006)

lol see you in 4 years if you ever get to batallion


----------



## meni0n (24 Mar 2006)

Paul I think you're missing the sarcasm in his posts.


----------



## MikeL (26 Mar 2006)

BTW, Sig Op is a Army only trade, so you don't gotta say you are a Sig Op Land. Also, all Army NCM trades goto SQ, except for Musicians.


----------



## Hoover (26 Mar 2006)

In theory. I've seen Mat techs and Wpn techs pulled off course to make room for other trades on SQ. I've also seen Supply techs go straight to their QL3 without SQ and Veh techs who failed off SQ and still went on to their QL3 training.


----------



## MikeL (26 Mar 2006)

Hoover, not all trades have too do SQ before QL3.  Also for loading pers on a SQ, I assume troops in another MOC got priority so they got the course over a Mat Tech, etc.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Mar 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> Rather the 8 pointed star of death than a nake dudio dancing on my head to be honest.



Traitor! You will use proper spelling when referring to our Jimmy, or "Naked Dudio".

And if you liked Owen Sound, you'll be just swimming in Kingston. But Meaford...eww


----------



## JSR OP (1 Apr 2006)

Hoover
Here's some advice.  Stick to stuff you have experienced yourself in you short and undistinguished military career.  You may talk the talk, but you sure haven't walked the walk.  STAY WITHIN YOUR ARCS.  And another thing, DON"T KNOCK JIMMY!  Maybe you will learn a little respect while on your Apprentice course.  "You can talk about us, but you can't talk without us"  Remember that.


----------



## Jager (17 Jun 2006)

Just a quick comment/question to add...

I finished my BMQ May 11th, finnally got a posting message and I'm sitting in kingston waiting for my QL3.... so WTF is going on here, I've asked and have been told that I do *NOT* have SQ..... So I'm sorta confused since everything I've heard up till then said I do.... Anyone have any ideas? or am I just the black sheep that got overlooked 

As well, after staying in the mega Kingston if bloddy confusing, Any advice on good places to go on weekends, and where things are on the base would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jun 2006)

Hey Jager, Welcome to Kingston.  Don't worry about not having the SQ course.  You will get it eventually.  Contrary to popular belief, not everyone who is 3's qualified already has SQ.  I know Cpls who have been put on SQ, so don't sweat it.  

As for places to go on the weekend, the first place that comes to mind is Stages. ( I'm guessing your in that age group)  I'm sure you will meet up with someone who  has been here a while to show you the ropes

Good Luck on your Course.


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Jun 2006)

Jager my old friend,  methinks on weekends you should be on the phone, calling home to your wifey now shouldnt you!!! hahahaha
   Later man
Steve ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify a few things, Meaford is an alright training centre, land wise. It is much better than Farnham in St.Jean. The mess in Meaford tho is terrible. Your 2 meals choices are deep fried or deep fried.
> 
> Owen Sound is definitely not a hoot. You get kicked out of the bars after 2 drinks just for being military, all the girls are fat and dirty and have herpes and 2 kids. There are like 2 bars and they are both crap. Not to mention that the entire town of Owen Sound pretty much hates military personnelle.



Everything you say on here can be read by anyone with Internet.  Including the numerous "guests" that are on here.  You wouldn't like comments like that to appear in some newspaper or broadcast, with your name attached to them would you?

Lets be smart about being stupid folks.  If you have stuff like that to say, maybe you should go to PMs.


----------



## Jager (18 Jun 2006)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Jager my old friend,  methinks on weekends you should be on the phone, calling home to your wifey now shouldnt you!!! hahahaha
> Later man
> Steve ;D



Smart ass  Watch it or I'm inviting my self over for a weekend... And your paying


----------



## CallOfDuty (18 Jun 2006)

LOL ;D


----------

